# Guitar with cutaway



## dcimh (Aug 26, 2007)

Hello, I am looking to purchase a good quality acoustic guitar with a single cutaway. What are some good guitars I can get for around $300-400? Any information on the subject would be greatly appreciated.

dcimh


----------



## dgrose (Jul 16, 2007)

dcimh said:


> What are some good guitars I can get for around $300-400?


You need to decide a few things before a definitive answer can be given - like what size of guitar and what kind of playing will you be doing? There are options ranging from very small Parlor guitars for blues and finger-style playing to Dreadnoughts for bluegrass and full-out strumming. Between those extremes are Orchestra models, jumbos and concert guitars (note that the names don't really indicate the purpose - just the shape and size). There are lots of variables. 
That said, I would highly recommend looking for a second-hand Larrivee. The 03 Recording series sometimes come up for sale in that price range. Also of note are Aria, Alvarez, Jasmine and the Guild GAD series. You can get a solid spruce top, and solid wood back and sides (as opposed to the plywood that many cheap acoustics use) in the price range you've specified.
Best of luck in your search.

dg


----------



## joshmac (Aug 20, 2007)

Art and Lutherie CW Cedar, I got one and i love it


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

why the cutaway? most acoustics don't sound that great in the upper registers.


----------



## leelee (Mar 6, 2006)

Do you have to buy locally? Try looking at the low end Alvarez with a cutaway. I'm not sure if the dealers around you carry Alvarez though. Another good brand to look at is Takamine. Their EG3xx series are nice and they are offered with a cutaway also.


----------



## just (Apr 21, 2006)

seagull i find is great value.. maybe pick one up!


----------

